# Cancer, internal bleeding - any advice?



## lovinmygolden (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey everyone. This is my first post on this forum and I joined in order to hopefully pick some of your brains about what's going on with my dog.

My family and I have a 11 year old Golden Retriever named Chelsea.
She has a great life, no stress, lots of exercise, great diet - we were hoping she would live to a very old age.

Unfortunately, a few months ago we noticed her stomach starting to bloat, and we took her to the vet. They did ultrasounds and xrays and discovered that she had fluid building up in the sack of her heart. They drained the fluid and we hoped that the problem would go away. Sadly that was not the case, we had her drained two more times over the next month. 

We eventually received the help of a specialist who did a surgery on her that has been developed within the past two years.

He operated and put a small hole in the sack of her heart in order to let the fluid drain on its own. While he was operating he found that she had a tumor in her heart - which was most likely the cause of the bleeding. He told us that he was aware with dogs who had this surgery and have lived healthy up to years later. We hoped this would be the case for Chelsea as well.

Sadly, about three days ago she began having labored breathing and not wanting to lay down, we also noticed some bloat beginning to form again. We took her in and they did some xrays and informed us that the fluid was now building up around the sides of her lungs - thus causing the issues with breathing.

They drained the fluid as a temporary fix (my dad is in hawaii on vacation right now and he wants to be here when we put her down, which is the next step). The vet said he has no reason to suspect that this wont come back again.

I'm sure this is rare but I am curious to know if anyone has either some suggestions, or has gone through his type of thing before.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so very sorry to hear about Chelsea's medical problem. Ask the vet if this is hemangiosarcoma. It certainly sounds like it. Unfortunately, cancer is the leading killer of goldens, and hemangiosarcoma is one of the most common cancers. Slow bleeding of the tumor is also common, although depending on the location, the tumor can rupture and death follows very quickly. I hope your dad gets home in time to kiss Chelsea and hold her on her next journey. May your family have the strength to release your girl and may your hearts mend from the terrible hole that her passing will leave.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so very sorry your loved Chelsea is going thru this. I don't have any experience with this, but I'm sure you will hear from others who perhaps have. These end of life issues are so very hard.... love her as much as possible, and I'm sure your heart will lead you to the right decision and not let her suffer. Hugs and prayers to you, Chelsea and your family.
BTW... welcome to the forum. I hope you continue to post and let us know of how things are going.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My thought s and prayers are with you and your dear Chelsea. These times are so emotionally painful in life and we don't want our beloved companions to suffer.
I hope your dad makes it back in time.

I've never had this exact experience but have had goldens for thirty five years so have been through this hard decision.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I've had problems with cancer in my goldens but, not exactly this type. I'm sure there will be some on this forum that will be way more knowledgable than I. I do want you to know that we all also know the pain of getting this kind of news. My heart goes out to you and your family. May Chelsea stay out of pain!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am also so very sorry to hear about your sweet girl. I can't add any advice, but just want to say that all of us here on this board can understand how you and your family are feeling. 

Give Chelsea lots of love, and anything that she ever wanted or loved to have, ice cream, cookies, whatever in these last few days. Take lots of pictures of her happy. I hope your dad is able to come back very soon and be with her.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your dear Chelsea's problems. My golden boy, Gage, died of cancer (probably hemangiosarcoma) in his abdomen, intestines, etc., in January. One of the tumors was bleeding, causing his abdominal cavity to fill with blood. We chose to have him not recover from the anesthesia during his surgery to figure out what was going on. Cancer is such a nasty thing, taking far too many of our beloved friends. I hope your father gets home soon, to say his goodbyes to Chelsea. I'm sure you will do what is best for her.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry. I don't have advice but please give your girl a hug from me.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Thoughts and prayers for you and yr family!.Never an easy decision to make.
Sadly enough,cancer and allergies are,only too common,in our lovely breed!!.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about your Chelsea. I wish I had some advice for you, other than to spoil her rotten and enjoy every moment. Please give her a belly rub and a kiss on the muzzle for me. Hugs to you and your family at this difficult time.


----------



## goomba (Oct 1, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Chelsea. I lost my 10 year old Golden (Rocky) to cancer in June. He died at home in my arms. The night before he was like he always had been. Full of life and playing like he was 2 again. All I can tell you is to enjoy her and love her as much as you can and hopefully Chelsea will decide when it's time and not leave that decision up to you. I didn't think I would be able to get another Golden, but I found Abby and I know Rocky is looking down on us saying "Nicely done Goomba."


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That sounds exactly like hemangiosarcoma, the second most common cancer in goldens. Unfortunately, by the time it tumors, there's nothing that can be done about it.
However, if you're willing to keep having the fluid drained (I would be) you might buy her more time than the vets are telling you...maybe. I had a very good friend with a yellow lab that lived 13 months after the diagnosis of hemangiosarcoma that had tumored in the heart. It's rare, but it might be worth a try.
My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your girl, Chelsea. Finn's Fan asks the right question- if it is hemangiosarcoma, that is important to know that as it is in the cells that line blood vessels, and really cannot be cured. Hopefully , Chelsea has something else. I lost two beloved dogs to that cancer, and really feel for you, wish you strength to do the right thing for your dog, and send good hopes to Chelsea.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Aww geez, that is terrible. Good thoughts of support coming your way in this awful time.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I just lost my 8.5 year old Lyndi 1 month ago to exactly what Chelsea is going through. She had the fluid build up in her chest and was unable to lay down. It was hard to see in the x-rays what was causing all of this but my vet had a good idea it was probably some kind of cancer. I decided to let my Lyndi go and not drain this and try and fight the cancer. When my vet did a necropsy on Lyndi he said she had a "fist size" hemangiosarcoma on the heart. This is a terrible problem that take our Golden loved ones away from us too soon. 
I wish you all the best in what ever decisions you decide to do with this condition.


----------



## lovinmygolden (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank-you all so much for your comments!
You've all helped a great deal 

I will keep you updated!


----------



## rradovitch (Mar 15, 2008)

I am of no help as far as information goes but I want to let you know that you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am sorry you had to find us due to what is happening with Chelsea. I pray that your dad gets home so you can all spend some quality time spoiling her until it is her time. Hopefully it will be a long time. Give her lots of hugs and kisses from her new friends on the forum that are all praying for her.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Chelsea's problems, I lost my first golden to cancer,just love your girl and spoil her and tell her how special she is.You and your family will know when it time to say goodbye,and not let her suffer.... I hope your Dad get's home in time to see her.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Good thoughts from Meggie and me.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

lovinmygolden said:


> Hey everyone. This is my first post on this forum and I joined in order to hopefully pick some of your brains about what's going on with my dog.
> 
> My family and I have a 11 year old Golden Retriever named Chelsea.
> She has a great life, no stress, lots of exercise, great diet - we were hoping she would live to a very old age.
> ...


i'm sorry to hear chelsea problem
btw, what do you feed her??


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so deeply sorry to hear about your beloved Chelsea. I lost my 6 year old Golden to Cancer....Lymphoma. It is just devastating, and hopefully, someday, it won't be so prevalent in this breed we love so much. Give her everything she loves...and enjoy her so much up till the time that decision must be made. I so hope your Dad gets home in time to see her again. Hugs to you and your family, you will know when the time is right to set her free. :smooch:


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry to hear about your girl Chelsea. I had to make the decision to send my girl Sandy to the bridge Feb 16, 2007. She also had cancer..I never really asked what type..it was in her liver, I think. Its so hard, but just make sure your girl's last days are the best they can be..giver her anything she wants. My girl was in pain and wouldnt eat or really drink.. we tried pain meds for a few days because we found out on Valentines Day and we just couldnt put her to sleep on that day. We tried the pain meds, but I could tell she was ready to go..so we did the last loving thing we could. I hope your Dad get home before she goes to the bridge...my poor son was at college and could not get home. My prayers are with you and your family and your sweet Chelsea.....


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> That sounds exactly like hemangiosarcoma, the second most common cancer in goldens. Unfortunately, by the time it tumors, there's nothing that can be done about it.
> However, if you're willing to keep having the fluid drained (I would be) you might buy her more time than the vets are telling you...maybe. I had a very good friend with a yellow lab that lived 13 months after the diagnosis of hemangiosarcoma that had tumored in the heart. It's rare, but it might be worth a try.
> My thoughts and prayers are with you.


This is just what i was thinking my old Meg had hemangiosarcoma, but we caught it in time and was not cancerous she had her spleen removed at the age of 10 years and went on to live nearly another 3 years.
My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## lovinmygolden (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank-you so much everyone for your thoughts and kind words 

(To the poster who asked what we feed her, we feed her Eukanuba Seniors twice a day)

Im sad to inform everyone that yesterday morning we had to put our lovely girl down  ! The fluid began to build up again - too quickly, and she was already having trouble laying down again, so we decided not to let her suffer. She looked so happy, all the way up to her final moments, so that was nice - but hard at the same time.

No doubt we will spend many weeks grieving the loss of our girl.
We are already looking into getting a new golden puppy - we can't imagine our household without one.

Thanks for your help everyone 
Alexa


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss! I know how hard it is but thankfully you let her go before she suffered too much. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## lovinmygolden (Nov 10, 2008)

^ Thank-you 

Yes, we didn't want to suffer.
As our vet and surgeon said, "they are a heartbreakin' breed, these dogs"

He has had many goldens himself over his lifetime and has had to put down too many, he said.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss. You gave sweet Chelsea the greatest gift of unselfish love.... you didn't let her suffer. Bless you for taking such good care of her. Godspeed sweet girl. Play hard at the bridge.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry you had to say goodbye to your sweet Chelsea. She is with many of our goldens at The Bridge. Please share as much as you need to here.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Chelsea. As with people, cancer is so prevalent, and just as unfair in goldens. Our doggie died of hemangio 6 weeks ago, so unfortunately I know what you're going through except it was more abrupt. It's a very, very hard thing to come to terms with. Chelsea and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Chelsea. Run free sweet girl you will be missed and always loved. I think she will point you to the right puppy for you and help train her to do little things to help remind you of her. My Beau does a couple of things that my Ben did and makes me smile.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry about your dear Chelsea. Cancer takes way too many of our precious pups. Godspeed, sweet girl.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope you find peace and comfort in your memories of Chelsea. I immersed myself in everything Sam after he passed. It helped me get used to his not being around while still feeling close to him. Maybe it can help you too.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very, very sorry for the loss of your girl Chelsea. Its so sad, I know, I lost my golden, Sandy to cancer..I HATE CANCER.
My heartfelt thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It is never the right time to say good-bye . . .


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am just so so sorry for your loss of one beautiful girl


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Alexa, my condolences on your loss of sweet Chelsea. You gave her a gift not to let her suffer. In time, may your tender memories take the place of your heartbreak. A new golden baby will help you heal...


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I am so sorry about your sweet Chelsea.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Alexa sorry about your loss of Chelsea. I know how hard it is. My thoughts are with you and you family.

Keep us updated about your search. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*aLEXIS:*

ALEXIS:

So Sorry TO HEAR about Chelsea, but I'm sure you made the kindest and most loving decision. You weren't going to let her suffer-my Hubby and I feel the same.

I am sure she will be waiting at the Rainbow Bridge for you.

Please give rescuing a Golden Retriever some consideraiton.
We rescued our Female, Golden Ret. Smooch from Golden Ret. Rescue in IL, when she was 16 mos. old and our Male, SAmoyed was 5 mos.-his name is Snobear.

Smooch and Snobear are now 9 and 8 years old and JUST ADORE ONE ANOTHER!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Alexa, I'm so sorry and sad to hear of your loss. Chelsea was a sweet girl and both of you were lucky to have one another. Bless you.


----------



## lovinmygolden (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank-you everyone for your kind words and suggestions 

We miss Chelsea so much but have already started the search for a new golden, 
we think we may have found the right one today =)
She wont be ready to come home for a few weeks but shes just beautiful, 

It feels so lonely without Chelsea, especially in the day time, we needed another dog


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Chelsea - I am sure that you did the very best for your girl, and you gave her the final act of love that anyone who loves their dogs can give - to let them go peacefully to the bridge. 

Run free from pain, play hard and sleep softly Chelsea


----------



## lovinmygolden (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey everyone. I thought it was time for an update. I just wanted to thank you all again so much. I am missing chelsea so bad, sometimes it seems more and more everyday! But our family has a new pup now and we love her with all our hearts.

Heres a pic of our late Chelsea,








And our new pup, Sara.
*







*


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss of your sweet Chelsea, but I'm happy that Chelsea has led you to your little Sara, so that you can continue to share the love you have in your hearts.

You can be sure that Chelsea is looking down and smiling on you...and watching over Sara. Both of them are beautiful!!

That picture of Sara is too cute. She looks like she's going to be quite the imp!


----------

